# 1978 280Z - broken water pump bolt, now what



## Varn (Jan 6, 2004)

Upon removal of water pump bolts from my 1978 280Z I found that one had twisted off. It twisted off in the threads right where the bolt enters the block. It is the bottom large bolt that goes through the water pump, the timing case cover and into the block. It was installed about 10-12 years ago using anti-seize compound. Prior to trying to remove the bolt I had hit it with hammer blows using a center punch. Then loosened and tightened the bolt slightly to break it loose. But, it broke anyway.

Now, can this be fixed by tapping the aluminum timing case cover and installing an insert that accepts a slightly smaller bolt (1/4-20 or 5/16-18) to hold the water pump to the timing case cover? Otherwise the timing case cover must be removed and the broken bolt removed using an EZ-out or similar tool. If this will work it will save a tremendous amount of time.

Otherwise, what about removing the timing case cover? Are there any special tricks that must be performed? The front pulley must be taken off. It looks as though both the oil pump and the distributor must be removed and the timing point marked to get the distributor back in the correct position. But, what about the gasket at the pan between the pan and the cover? This must be sealed air tight. Then there is the head gasket interface at the top of the cover. What about this gasket?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Varn said:


> Upon removal of water pump bolts from my 1978 280Z I found that one had twisted off. It twisted off in the threads right where the bolt enters the block. It is the bottom large bolt that goes through the water pump, the timing case cover and into the block. It was installed about 10-12 years ago using anti-seize compound. Prior to trying to remove the bolt I had hit it with hammer blows using a center punch. Then loosened and tightened the bolt slightly to break it loose. But, it broke anyway.
> 
> Now, can this be fixed by tapping the aluminum timing case cover and installing an insert that accepts a slightly smaller bolt (1/4-20 or 5/16-18) to hold the water pump to the timing case cover? Otherwise the timing case cover must be removed and the broken bolt removed using an EZ-out or similar tool. If this will work it will save a tremendous amount of time.
> 
> Otherwise, what about removing the timing case cover? Are there any special tricks that must be performed? The front pulley must be taken off. It looks as though both the oil pump and the distributor must be removed and the timing point marked to get the distributor back in the correct position. But, what about the gasket at the pan between the pan and the cover? This must be sealed air tight. Then there is the head gasket interface at the top of the cover. What about this gasket?


You can use this product when you finally get that broken bolt out. http://www.timesert.com/

Works great and come as a complete kit.


----------

